# AJ Lee Reportedly Dating Fellow WWE Star, Konnan Says CM Punk Is Conceited



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

How many divas is that now ?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk is officially the new Batista.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Please book this feud Vince


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Punk is a man whore. 

Konnan is so funny. He was popular but by far one of the laziest wrestlers ever. Just watch the Nitros. It was atrocious.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Konnan is such a diva. Him going on to diss Punk right after he finds out he's dating AJ makes me think he's wanting him some Punk-rock if you will.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Will the WWE make this into a storyline ?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Good for Punk. I'd rather have AJ than Lita even if Lita was 10-15 years younger.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Punk is a pimp lol!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I believe it. This is like a dream come true for some fans who have had this weird fetish of wanting them together for a while now.

Punk must be able to make chicks get wet with one finger touch or something. How many is that for Punk now in total?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Will the WWE make this into a storyline ?


 More than likely


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Now all of my fanfics will come true.....


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm jealous of both of them.


----------



## .Bob. (Oct 1, 2012)

Good for them.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

PUNK's a bigger hoe than any Diva the WWE has produced.

I hope AJ gets him tested.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk is one lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

In all seriousness who cares.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

That's why the CM in CM Punk stands for Chick Magnet. Not just a gimmick.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

When you're on the road 300+ days a year it's hard to find other people than your coworkers. And they're the only one that would understand that life. You think a regular girl is gonna date some dude whos away that much? Probably not. I get it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Please book this feud Vince


:mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm so fucking glad right now that KKF can't post anymore.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Punk's mission is to go through the entire diva's roster lol. Seriously though, who really cares about his sex life that much? Makes K-dog sound obsessed with him lol.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrestlemania 30

AJ Lee vs. Lita in a Punk on A Pole match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rick_James said:


> Punk's mission is to go through the entire diva's roster lol. Seriously though, who really cares about his sex life that much? Makes K-dog sound obsessed with him lol.


I think the bigger point that Konnan was trying to make was about Punk's change of attitude.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So how many months are we talking about before he passes Batista? Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maria
Kelly Kelly
Beth Phoenix 
Traci Brooks
Daffney
Lita and now
AJ Lee

He's one lucky ass dude


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Maria
> Kelly Kelly
> Beth Phoenix
> Traci Brooks
> ...


Yup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

konnan also called cena a mark.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> CM Punk is one lucky son of a bitch.


True dat.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Why do people care so much what other people do? Not just in wrestling but in life in general. We're only here for like 75 years, I mean there's more important things to do in that short time. I'll never understand it.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


>




haha aj looks the exact same


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk has always been conceited.

I wouldn't be shocked if he cheated on Lita with AJ. Dude did it with Traci Brooks and Daffney, and there were rumors he cheated on Maria with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_AJ Lee_ vs *Lita*

_CM Punk_ vs *Steve Austin*

_Mark_ vs *Childhood Hero*

Make it fucking happen! Wrestlemaina 30! :mark:


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprise if it's true. They're both such geeks. They probably cosplay comics characters in bed.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Please book this feud Vince


I just got mothafuckin goosebumps. I never get goosebumps from Divas matches lol. These 2 Divas have quite some history.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

AJ stealing the boyfriend of his favorite Diva of the history and her referent in the wrestling. No words O_O


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SovietWrestler said:


> AJ stealing the boyfriend of his favorite Diva of the history and her referent in the wrestling. No words O_O


AJ probably relates to Punk more than Lita.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

bodog19 said:


> haha aj looks the exact same


Someone had a cropped out version of that picture as their avatar. :lmao Some of you marks creep me out.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

xhbkx said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if it's true. They're both such geeks. They probably cosplay comics characters in bed.


 Reminds me of this pic of that pornstar there was a rumor Cena cheated on his wife with


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

They would make a good couple.
Two skeletons dating eachother


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Someone had a cropped out version of that picture as their avatar. :lmao Some of you marks creep me out.


no dude thats real. when aj met lita -wwe has a youtube clip of it, aj looks the same


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So what happened to Lita? :lol


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised. Have you seen the way these two people act outside the ring at conventions/fan questions? They start talking Pokemon and Dragon Ball Z and comics and I don't even get half the time what they're talking about.

Punk is a man whore, but honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if this time, it actually works out for him longterm. They're both a bunch of weirdos who can sit around for like 10 hours talking about obscure 1975 Marvel comic book characters and 1980s Japanese Anime.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

The only person who should feel even remotely embarrassed by this article is Konnan himself, after being described as 'the former Max Moon'.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Why do people care so much what other people do? Not just in wrestling but in life in general. We're only here for like 75 years, I mean there's more important things to do in that short time. I'll never understand it.


YOure only going to be here for like 75 years, there are more important things to do than worry about what strangers on the internet care about.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Palahniuk said:


> The only person who should feel even remotely embarrassed by this article is Konnan himself, after being described as 'the former Max Moon'.


Max Moon was a great gimmick.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Traci, Lita, Beth, Maria, and now AJ? Who's left?


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Guess you can say this is what lead to that cryptic message from that rock band that was posted back in July? Maybe it's been going on since then...




7Seconds posted the following message (which included a photo) on their official Facebook page late Thursday evening:

“this is my friend Amy Dumas.

she rocks and has done a ton of great stuff in her life. she is the only New York Times bestselling author I have ever known and the only 7Seconds friend and fan to have ever worn a WWE championship belt.

today she had some shitty things happen to her. nothing life-threatening but shitty and difficult nonetheless and she’s in my thoughts. much love to her.

that’s all.”

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Wrestlemania 30
> 
> AJ Lee vs. Lita in a Punk on A Pole match.


I'd rather watch AJ and Lita on a pole and Punk in a match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

s i Ç said:


> _Guess you can say this is what lead to that cryptic message from that rock band that was posted back in July? Maybe it's been going on since then...
> 
> 
> 
> _


I could've sworn she came out afterwards to clear the air and said the incident was her having her bag stolen at Six Flags.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I told this boy Punk to not turn his back on the Wolfpac. 

Would mark if Lita goes on a twitter rant and gets the #AmyArmy to chant slut at AJ and then shows up on RAW and calls Phil a bastard and April a whore.

Lita done had her fate twisted. :banderas


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk is conceited. The sky is blue.
Punk still makin' the rounds. His only slip up - Beth Phoenix.
Guess he wanted to find out what it was like to wear the panties for once.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ Lee is now officially in the legendary list!

































unk unk2 unk3 unk4 unk5 unk6 unk7


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

What a very lucky....

...

...girl.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I believe it. This is like a dream come true for some fans who have had this weird fetish of wanting them together for a while now.
> 
> Punk must be able to make chicks get wet with one finger touch or something. How many is that for Punk now in total?


Best in the Bed :dance


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HA!!!!! i knew this picture had some meaning to it, and most of you said i was crazy, well IN YOUR FACES!!!!!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Her pipe bomb promo just got even more ridiculous. Not only was she sleeping her way to top on screen she did it off screen too.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Punk must be able to make chicks get wet with one finger touch or something. How many is that for Punk now in total?


FFS. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Somewhere on this earth, a fat Hardy is laughing.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Somewhere on this earth, a fat Hardy is laughing.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I'm waiting for a storyline.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

s i Ç said:


> _Guess you can say this is what lead to that cryptic message from that rock band that was posted back in July? Maybe it's been going on since then...
> 
> 
> 
> _


Forgot about this. Good pointing out.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Her pipe bomb promo just got even more ridiculous. Not only was she sleeping her way to top on screen she did it off screen too.


But it was scripted. It wasn't a shoot. So I don't follow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Somewhere on this earth, a fat Hardy is laughing.


:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Wrestlemania 30
> 
> AJ Lee vs. Lita in a Punk on A Pole match.


The winner will be on Punk's pole


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Traci, Lita, Beth, Maria, and now AJ? Who's left?


 Paige?  Emma


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*In b4 Paige becomes the next Punk conquest.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ToXXiN said:


> Now I'm waiting for a storyline.


Doubt that they'll incorporate this into a storyline/feud between AJ and Lita like some people think.

Knowing how private AJ is about her personal life (i.e not wanting to be on Total Divas) and Punk/Lita don't really talk about their love lives either, I don't see it happening.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing to do woth anything up top....

But having a "source" in the WWE or any pro otion makes you kind of a jerk in my opinion.

i mean, if you have to call him or her a source, it means you can't reveal their identites because they're giving you info the company doesn't want you to have.

This is entertainment, not news. You don't need sources. Mind your own business.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk = big headed? 

What a fucking revelation. He had an ego in ROH, he had an "attitude problem" in OVW. What did you think was gonna happen when he moved up the ranks and proved that he's an elite wrestler in the 'E? He's suddenly going to become humbled or some shit??

More importantly, why would anyone (outside of his colleagues) care at all? A lot of the most talented wrestlers of all time have been massive pricks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone knows CM Punk's rep. Konnan is just hating. 

People who 'ship' real life people together are creepy, though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I do think it's ironic how she insulted the Bellas in her promo about dating Cena/Bryan yet now she's with Punk.

And before anyone goes "That was scripted", regardless it's pretty ironic. :lol


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

sweer


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I do think it's ironic how she insulted the Bellas in her promo about dating Cena/Bryan yet now she's with Punk.
> 
> And before anyone goes "That was scripted", regardless it's pretty ironic. :lol


I already went "that was scripted". And yeah, I guess it's ironic.

But I mean it _was_ scripted for manufactured drama for the reality show. So, I don't know. Whatever I guess.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

tonsgrams said:


> In all seriousness who cares.


In all seriousness, this thread will generate at least 15 pages of posts, so evidently quite a number of people care. 

CM Punk is the man when it comes to getting chicks!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RoosterSmith said:


> Nothing to do woth anything up top....
> 
> But having a "source" in the WWE or any pro otion makes you kind of a jerk in my opinion.
> 
> ...


You are basically saying all news journalism shouldn't exist. That's silly. You don't have to read the news.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You'd have thought the guy would have learnt not to shit where he eats by now. I guess all of the exs haven't stuck around for long after, so it's highly possible that in a years time AJ might be in TNA :AJ


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Konnan hates the white man


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think people should just keep their nose out of other peoples business. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

This isn't news. It was obvious that those two have been together for a while now. Remember when she slipped up on twitter a while back? You don't start wearing his shirts and taking on his mannerisms if you guys are just friends. Also, there were rumors floating around that he was doing threesomes with her and Lita. I guess he decided to just do the full upgrade to the younger version. 

It's also why she didn't want to be on Total Divas. It's hard to explain why you are jumping in and out of your idol's boyfriend's bed to the cameras.:grande2 

I just want the people who mark for her to apologize for lashing out at all of the people who said she got that mega push from dating a superstar. Welp. Turns out, that it was true. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I do think it's ironic how she insulted the Bellas in her promo about dating Cena/Bryan yet now she's with Punk.
> 
> And before anyone goes "That was scripted", regardless it's pretty ironic. :lol


It depends on what the argument is. When she did the promo it was so "epic", she "owned" the divas, and "buried" Total Divas. But now that it seems hypocritical, it was "just scripted after all". It's the same with her boyfriend. It was completely real when it happened, but now that he is being exposed as the prick that he always was it's now "it was just a worked shoot".


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Reminds me of this pic of that pornstar there was a rumor Cena cheated on his wife with


Damn she's hot


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Hamada said:


> *In b4 Paige becomes the next Punk conquest.


Punk doesn't have the balls to try it with Ricky Knight's little girl. That's a quick way to get your legs broken.

I suspect Charlotte is next.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I think the bigger point that Konnan was trying to make was about Punk's change of attitude.


True, but has Konnan even worked or spoken with Punk before? I really doubt Konnan knows a lot about the guy in the first place. Punk, from everything I've heard, has always been somewhat snobbish.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

how many failed relationships phil brooks has had?Lol


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> This isn't news. It was obvious that those two have been together for a while now. Remember when she slipped up on twitter a while back? You don't start wearing his shirts and taking on his mannerisms if you guys are just friends. Also, there were rumors floating around that he was doing threesomes with her and Lita. I guess he decided to just do the full upgrade to the younger version.
> 
> It's also why she didn't want to be on Total Divas. It's hard to explain why you are jumping in and out of your idol's boyfriend's bed to the cameras.:grande2
> 
> I just want the people who mark for her to apologize for lashing out at all of the people who said she got that mega push from dating a superstar. Welp. Turns out, that it was true. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah cause you know that she 100% got a push from dating big wrestlers lol you smarks are fucking pathetic, think they know how everything run and shit lmfao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Konnan is full of shit! I don't believe anything that comes out of that dude's mouth.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> This isn't news. It was obvious that those two have been together for a while now. Remember when she slipped up on twitter a while back? You don't start wearing his shirts and taking on his mannerisms if you guys are just friends. Also, there were rumors floating around that he was doing threesomes with her and Lita. I guess he decided to just do the full upgrade to the younger version.
> 
> It's also why she didn't want to be on Total Divas. It's hard to explain why you are jumping in and out of your idol's boyfriend's bed to the cameras.:grande2
> 
> I just want the people who mark for her to apologize for lashing out at all of the people who said she got that mega push from dating a superstar. Welp. Turns out, that it was true. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Punk and Lita were dating in 2012 which is when AJ got her push.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So does this mean she's sleeping her way to the top? Because that's what AJ's fans were saying about the Bellas cause they're dating/engaged to Bryan and Cena. Or does that not apply to their hero?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

s i Ç said:


> _Guess you can say this is what lead to that cryptic message from that rock band that was posted back in July? Maybe it's been going on since then...
> 
> 
> 
> _


Interesting.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

while i don't really care who dates each other, iv'e lost a lot of respect for aj if this is true. how can you claim that lita is your idol and then steal her boyfriend, even if he broke up with lita before they started dating she still shouldn't go there with her "idols" ex.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I just want the people who mark for her to apologize for lashing out at all of the people who said she got that mega push from dating a superstar. Welp. Turns out, that it was true.


She got a mega push when CM Punk was dating Lita, sooo... 

As for her pipebombshell, heels by nature are hypocrites anyway, speaking to the on-air character AJ Lee, and if we're going to say the on air character AJ Lee is dating the on air character CM Punk to gain success money power etc, and he's helping her, then he isn't much of a babyface and then Cena/Bryan/Bellas should go after those scumbags AJ Lee/CM Punk. See the nice little rabbit hole we went down. 

Ultimately, the total divas have still failed to get one of their own as a babyface, that the Bellas have been horrible babyfaces and horrible performers in general. Nattie's commentary on Smackdown that one time, one of the worst things ever. The stuff with Orton and Bellas on RAW was porn quality acting.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Two of the most boring people on the roster dating, what a match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It seems AJ learned how to do a pipebomb promo after sucking on Punk's pipebomb.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Lyle Chipperson 1 Hour Ago*
Konnan, Now known as gossip queen kon-an hilton. ﻿



*chazwao 2 Hours Ago*
There is no way in hell anyone should believe this. I know all the 15 year old fangirls will and have gone crazy﻿ over this. But let me tell you, Konnan should not be trusted for a single thing he says. EVER.



*Russ Lonati 11 Hours Ago*
Typical﻿ konnan talking out of his ass like always...gee what a shocker there... NOT! Smfh


With comments like this on the webpage, I don't believe him! :side:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> while i don't really care who dates each other, iv'e lost a lot of respect for aj if this is true. how can you claim that lita is your idol and then steal her boyfriend, even if he broke up with lita before they started dating she still shouldn't go there with her "idols" ex.


Though I don't see how it's morally wrong at all, sexual deviant behavior would just be following in Lita's footsteps.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess you can add AJ to Punk's Murderers' Row of women wrestlers that he has dated. His dating track record alone should make him a WWE Hall of Famer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> while i don't really care who dates each other, iv'e lost a lot of respect for aj if this is true. how can you claim that lita is your idol and then steal her boyfriend, even if he broke up with lita before they started dating she still shouldn't go there with her "idols" ex.


unk unk unk


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Though I don't see how it's morally wrong at all, sexual deviant behavior would just be following in Lita's footsteps.


my point is that she claims lita is her "idol" so why would you do that to someone that she has so much "respect" for ?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ten bucks says Paige is next.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

What has been Punk's longest relationship? Beth or Lita lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> What has been Punk's longest relationship? Beth or Lita lol


Colt Cabana.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Colt Cabana.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> stating that some people in the company feel he has a "huge head."


If this ever-growing list is anything to go by, then these people are probably the divas.......and they don't mean the head on his shoulders. unk :jordan2

The end is nigh for AJ though. Once Punk dumps her, use that backstage pull to keep her out of the way. :banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> If this ever-growing list is anything to go by, then these people are probably the divas.......and they don't mean the head on his shoulders. unk :jordan2
> 
> The end is nigh for AJ though. Once Punk dumps her, use that backstage pull to keep her out of the way. :banderas


Once he's done with her she'll get her Piggy James storyline like Mickie did when Cena was done with her.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm very happy for them, I hope they will get married and have children blah blah blah 


but please... PLEASE don't bring back that shit on Tv... never


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

> stating that some people in the company feel he has a "huge head."


As in.. getting huge head from all of his ex's. unk5


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Daaaamn, Punk's got game*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What if the roles were reversed? What if it was AJ who dated lots of hot men and Punk was her newest guy? Would you praise her like you are all praising Punk now for dating so many hot women? Think about it.



Eulonzo said:


> Colt Cabana.


Caught me off guard. :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh never mind.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk bangs bitches.
Punk is conceited.
Water is wet. 
Precious is fat.

Are we going to have a thread every time Punk forks a girl in the business? It's like breathing to him (to most wrestlers).


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


This picture makes me horny now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ takes on all cummers.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Punk is my hero.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Welp. Punk and AJ's respective tags on tumblr are going to be hell for the next few days.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What the hell is Konnan doing by the way gossiping like a drama queen? Jesus. The guy sounds like a hairdresser.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn you Punk...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Will the WWE make this into a storyline ?


mix tag match brie and bryan vs aj and punk with the titles on the line at wrestlemania xxx
:vince


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Lilou said:


> Welp. Punk and AJ's respective tags on tumblr are going to be hell for the next few days.


yep i'll definitely be staying off the punk tag for a while now...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

xhbkx said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if it's true. They're both such geeks. They probably cosplay comics characters in bed.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Raven said when he worked with Punk in the indies, Punk had a very high sense of self importance. Raven said he wasn't bad, but he thought he was so much better than he was. Raven then said based on his work in WWE, Punk became every bit as good as he thought he was.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder if the relation between is " two persons that really like eachother " or " fan that get to bang a wrestler (s)he loves ". I would love it if it was the last option :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CD Player said:


> Raven said when he worked with Punk in the indies, Punk had a very high sense of self importance. Raven said he wasn't bad, but he thought he was so much better than he was. Raven then said based on his work in WWE, Punk became every bit as good as he thought he was.


:mark:


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Jesus, this stuff means a lot to some people on here. The only thing that annoyed me is the guy saying that AJ Lee shouldn't be going near her idol's former man. Settle down. If Steven Gerrard broke up with his mrs, I'd not say no to a shot. If AJ and Punk are together, it is just two single people entering a relationship. Not some knife in the back bullshit that it's been blown up to be.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Good. They deserve each other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Happy for Punk and AJ if it's real. If they are happy together, why not?

But...why are we believing what Konnan said it true?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Maria
> Kelly Kelly
> Beth Phoenix
> Traci Brooks
> ...


When the fuck did Punk date Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Music, TV, Movies, Sports, Politics, and yes, even Wrestling. They all have 2 things in common. 

1. They are in the public eye. 
2. Only a handful of people will ever be successful in the field, and those that are always have thousands of people behind them coming after their job.

So when someone says oh, famous person is arrogant and has a big head, I think yeah, no shit. They made it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Maria
> Kelly Kelly
> Beth Phoenix
> Traci Brooks
> ...


He is truly a GOAT. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

dont get why Konnan is taking so much flak when its the same show that broke the news on hayes getting suspended...they have friends that still work in wwe, of course they have inside knowledge.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> Jesus, this stuff means a lot to some people on here. The only thing that annoyed me is the guy saying that AJ Lee shouldn't be going near her idol's former man. Settle down. If Steven Gerrard broke up with his mrs, I'd not say no to a shot. If AJ and Punk are together, it is just two single people entering a relationship. Not some knife in the back bullshit that it's been blown up to be.


i'm not a guy, look at my username. also if you see one of the pics i posted not only did she meet her when she was younger, she also did last year when he was dating lita at the time. i just don't get why she would go on to date him after...(aj that is) anyway i don't really care it just annoys me when aj marks think their little princess can't do any wrong.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Maria
> Kelly Kelly
> Beth Phoenix
> Traci Brooks
> ...


You forgot Mickie James.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

what part of *C*hick *M*agnet punk do you not understand


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> dont get why Konnan is taking so much flak when its the same show that broke the news on hayes getting suspended...they have friends that still work in wwe, of course they have inside knowledge.


And all of the people ridiculing Konnan, are the same ones who hightailed it in here, knowing full well what the topic was.

They are just as interested. The glass houses....


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Couldn't care less about Punk and AJ being together, and stories of Punk having a big head are nothing new. I've heard similar stories dating back to his ROH days.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

A lot of fail relationships.
Funny the only relation who really care end with Beth dump him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm not a guy, look at my username. also if you see one of the pics i posted not only did she meet her when she was younger, she also did last year when he was dating lita at the time. *i just don't get why she would go on to date him after*...(aj that is) anyway i don't really care it just annoys me when aj marks think their little princess can't do any wrong.


It's cause at the end of the day AJ only cares about herself and her career. She's backstabbed her idol Lita, gotten her ex Trent Barretta fried, buried her supposed best friend Kaitlyn and has never put in a good word for her ex boyfriend and the guy that trained her Jay Lethal. She'd probably sell out her own family if it meant furthering her career.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Will lol when they break up and AJ loses her title and push.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ Lee hustles, knows all about the come up and who to get in good with. Homegirl got into a "relationship" with Lethal but that was just free training and a way to get bookings. Amy Lee blasted her months ago about her "ways" but some of the capes were like "NOOOOO. AJ IS ANGEL BABIE!"
No one should be shocked and clutching their pearls at the revolving orgy that is wrestling.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Do any of you even listen to the show? Konnan is still friends with a lot of the guys in WWE (Rey Mysterio's his best friend) and Court is a former writer who still has ties to the company (He just posted a picture last week with him eating at a restaurant with Shane Mcmahon and Jim Ross). They broke the Michael Hayes story so i'm inclined to believe what they say. Anyways, Konnan kept saying how all the wrestlers hated Cena for being fake and now Punk is beginning to become hated for the same reason. He also said Daniel Bryan is still down to earth and isn't letting his push get to his head.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess AJ really wanted to be like Lita.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheGMofGods said:


> When the fuck did Punk date Kelly Kelly?


It was rumored they were together. No confirmation that I know of. Maria said that people told her that Punk and KK got cozy in Japan while she was still dating him.



2 Ton 21 said:


> You forgot Mickie James.


I'm not too sure this is true. For years Mickie dated Joey Mercury, who is close friends with Punk. Maybe I'm wrong and they weren't close friends then and Punk was with Mickie for a bit. Still, I think Mickie and Punk are just good friends.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shippers everywhere. I expect more fan fiction of them.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> AJ Lee is now officially in the legendary list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maria was his best, she was a real catch.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> It's cause at the end of the day AJ only cares about herself and her career. She's backstabbed her idol Lita, gotten her ex Trent Barretta fried, buried her supposed best friend Kaitlyn and has never put in a good word for her ex boyfriend and the guy that trained her Jay Lethal. She'd probably sell out her own family if it meant furthering her career.


i highly doubt that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee hustles, knows all about the come up and who to get in good with. Homegirl got into a "relationship" with Lethal but that was just free training and a way to get bookings. *Amy Lee blasted her months ago about her "ways" but some of the capes were like "NOOOOO. AJ IS ANGEL BABIE!"*
> No one should be shocked and clutching their pearls at the revolving orgy that is wrestling.


She came, she saw, she blew them all. :lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee hustles, knows all about the come up and who to get in good with. Homegirl got into a "relationship" with Lethal but that was just free training and a way to get bookings. Amy Lee blasted her months ago about her "ways" but some of the capes were like "NOOOOO. AJ IS ANGEL BABIE!"
> No one should be shocked and clutching their pearls at the revolving orgy that is wrestling.





Dunmer said:


> She came, she saw, she blew them all. :lmao


The marks in that thread were some of the worst I've ever seen. Nary an intelligent debunking. You'd have thought they were doing a Scott Steiner parody, except they were serious.

The fact that some of them still can't admit that she uses sex appeal as much as pretty much every other diva out there, is amazing to me. It's like they have this weird, haloed, vision of her, that does a disservice to her. It's almost unfair to her, because no one can live up to that idealized vision they have.

Not talking all of them, because most are actually cool, but the bad ones are ridiculous.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> Do any of you even listen to the show? Konnan is still friends with a lot of the guys in WWE (Rey Mysterio's his best friend) and Court is a former writer who still has ties to the company (He just posted a picture last week with him eating at a restaurant with Shane Mcmahon and Jim Ross). They broke the Michael Hayes story so i'm inclined to believe what they say. Anyways, Konnan kept saying how all the wrestlers hated Cena for being fake and now Punk is beginning to become hated for the same reason. He also said Daniel Bryan is still down to earth and isn't letting his push get to his head.


I listen to the show, and in a way, feel Konnan's comment are being taken out of context, as if he did the show to bury the guy..i dont feel like he did that or tried to at all. More of a did you know type of deal. People dont realize the podcast just isnt for wwe followers who feel they know everything about the biz, so not everyone is gonna know every little tidbit about punk


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Punk and Lita were dating in 2012 which is when AJ got her push.


they were probably fucking back then too. :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee hustles, knows all about the come up and who to get in good with. Homegirl got into a "relationship" with Lethal but that was just free training and a way to get bookings. Amy Lee blasted her months ago about her "ways" but some of the capes were like "NOOOOO. AJ IS ANGEL BABIE!"
> No one should be shocked and clutching their pearls at the revolving orgy that is wrestling.


You know, I don't think you're wrong. I mean it does seem like interesting timing. The Bellas are with two of the top wrestlers on the roster, and they get a hit reality show. And then boom, all of a sudden now we get word AJ is with her own top wrestler on the roster. AJ (the real life woman) is not a stupid person at all. In fact I'd be willing to wager she's one of the smarter ones to ever come through the business. Of course maybe I'm way off base here, and these two people are happy together have been going for months, and wind up married someday. I would be extremely surprised at that though. 

But I agree with you. The timing of it does seem interesting.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> She came, she saw, she blew them all. :lmao


i watched that a couple months ago, good interview


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> I listen to the show, and in a way, feel Konnan's comment are being taken out of context, as if he did the show to bury the guy..i dont feel like he did that or tried to at all. More of a did you know type of deal. People dont realize the podcast just isnt for wwe followers who feel they know everything about the biz, so not everyone is gonna know every little tidbit about punk


Yes, this happens so much. People take what are usually matter of fact, casual comments, in hour long conversations...and act like that means that the person is bitter and angry, etc. Why would you even do a podcast, if you didn't reveal juicy little tidbits at times?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's hoping they make a sex tape.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not surprised at all to hear this, and I won't be surprised to hear, in two years time, that Punk is banging Paige either.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

if they married and had a kid, do you guys think that they would give birth to a goat?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

why not surprised. Punk bangs everyone and AJ bangs everyone. They bang eachother.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, this reminds me of the interview Jay Lethal did with Kevin Steen. They were talking about AJ Lee, and he said that he hadn't spoken to her in a while. He then said that a fan had told him that he (the fan) had went to an autograph session AJ was attending and asked her how Jay Lethal was doing. She responded, "Who's Jay Lethal?"



Starbuck said:


> Will lol when they break up and AJ loses her title and push.


So true. I get why woman in the business hook up with top guys, but it's also kind of stupid.



HeatWave said:


> I listen to the show, and in a way, feel Konnan's comment are being taken out of context, as if he did the show to bury the guy..i dont feel like he did that or tried to at all. More of a did you know type of deal. People dont realize the podcast just isnt for wwe followers who feel they know everything about the biz, so not everyone is gonna know every little tidbit about punk


Yeah, the show wasn't about burying people. It's just them being real. Even when they talked about how Cena is a liar and does use steroids, they defended his right to use it.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Will lol when they break up and AJ loses her title and push.


I doubt it, the company loves her to death, she's pretty much female Cena at this point. No woman has been pushed as strong as they've pushed her the last two years. The only way her push will go away is if she pisses off Stephanie somehow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Young Constanza said:


> I doubt it, the company loves her to death, she's pretty much female Cena at this point. No woman has been pushed as strong as they've pushed her the last two years. The only way her push will go away is if she pisses off Stephanie somehow.


The same could have been said about Mickie James and look what happened to her.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> This isn't news. It was obvious that those two have been together for a while now. Remember when she slipped up on twitter a while back?


What did she do on Twitter?

Also, fair enough if they are. I'm sure he wanted something in return for writing that Total Divas promo for her.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> if they married and had a kid, do you guys think that they would give birth to a goat?


Yes, yes they would


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn that Punk moves fast, he was dating Lita not too long ago, didn't even know they broke up. 

And here I thought AJ was dating Dolph...

They both get around, can't picture this lasting very long


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Konnan has never used the word conceited in his life. :no:

also if true then SMH at CM Pedo too.


----------



## ESTMarkus (Aug 7, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> if they married and had a kid, do you guys think that they would give birth to a goat?


So you literally mean they both would give birth? :bryan2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> if they married and had a kid, do you guys think that they would give birth to a goat?


Nah. They'd give birth to a girl who kills ratings and has Chris Hansen stepping in before she would get raped by some 60 year old geezer. :lawler


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Power couple storyline please!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Power couple storyline please!!


that would be so god awful. plz go.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Chicks like douche bags, no wonder Punk is a chick magnet


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why is Konnan acting like Ms. Benita from In Living Color? DAT GOSSIP.
*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

But Lita was so much hotter. Who's next? Will lol if it's Eva Marie. :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Quoth the Raven said:


> But Lita was so much hotter. Who's next? Will lol if it's Eva Marie. :lmao


all the age rate he's going jojo is next and then one of Triple H's daughters.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Randy Orton not done with Jo Jo yet...not until she turns 21


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Nah. They'd give birth to a girl who kills ratings and has Chris Hansen stepping in before she would get raped by some 60 year old geezer. :lawler


Only non-AJ divas kill ratings
http://www.heartbreakers.me/index.php?topic=2612.0


> Within the quarter-hours, it's worth noting that A.J. Lee's brief "worked shoot" promo on "Total Divas" drew the most-watched minute of the show prior to the over-run segment.


http://entertainmentnutz.com/post/2...nues-to-have-little-impact-on-wwe-television/


> Take, for instance, a recent breakdown of the segment ratings from a Raw show a couple weeks ago by Dave Meltzer in the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> The Dusty Rhodes interview segment with Stephanie McMahon with The Shield and Big Show was a huge quarter, with a gain of 836,000 viewers. Naomi Cameron Brie Bella vs. Aksana Alicia Fox Layla lost 1,020,000 viewers, which again emphasizes that whatever exposure they got on E! doesn’t translate into more interest in them by the Monday night fans, nor has their been any new female shift in Raw viewers from the big female numbers of Total Divas.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

"I've not been relevant in any way, shape, or form for 15 years. Please notice me" - Konnan

I call bullshit.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys are such gossip girls :lmao


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Punk is a man whore.
> 
> Konnan is so funny. He was popular but by far one of the laziest wrestlers ever. Just watch the Nitros. It was atrocious.


Yes, Konnan's WCW output is terrible. He was horrible to watch wrestle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

scrilla said:


> that would be so god awful. plz go.


Where?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

QWERTYOP said:


> "I've not been relevant in any way, shape, or form for 15 years. Please notice me" - Konnan
> 
> I call bullshit.


you're uninformed then, Konnan is one of the biggest stars in Mexico and is bringing his AAA promotion to american TV soon, he also knows people in WWE so when he says things like this its because someone inside WWE told him.

its also pretty clear that its true, its a fact that Punk is an amoral womanizer with a history of jumping from one diva to the next, he cheated on Beth Phoenix with Lita, now it seems obvious was banging AJ on the road and Lita found out, hence why she posted something earlier this year on twitter about it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

During an episode of MLW Radio (via Rajah), Konnan revealed that he has a source in WWE who claims CM Punk and AJ Lee are now dating.

*The two were spotted together last month at Wrigley Field during WGN's airing of a Chicago Cubs vs. Pittsburgh Pirates game. This started rumors and some fans have said that Punk blocked them on Twitter for mentioning Lee to him in messages.* 

Konnan said: "I would also say that I found that AJ Lee is dating CM Punk, I don't know if that's public knowledge."

Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...rtedly-Dating-CM-Punk.htm#AxQpHQmuZRzwl7I1.99

LMAO CM Punk is so emotional


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> you're uninformed then, Konnan is one of the biggest stars in Mexico


And Mexico is relevant... :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

QWERTYOP said:


> And Mexico is relevant... :lmao


you haven't got a clue brother. he's more relevant than that sad fucking jobber in your avatar.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> I listen to the show, and in a way, feel Konnan's comment are being taken out of context, as if he did the show to bury the guy..i dont feel like he did that or tried to at all. More of a did you know type of deal. People dont realize the podcast just isnt for wwe followers who feel they know everything about the biz, so not everyone is gonna know every little tidbit about punk


Exactly, he mentioned it casually and briefly then moved on. I don't even get why he's getting such a negative reaction in this thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not really sure how anyone can be surprised that AJ Lee *or anyone else* would use sex as a tool. As a means to get to an end. It's happened since the beginning of time. AJ is a wise girl and I don't have a problem with it. *


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Couldn't bother reading 20 pages of bs, but I wouldn't be surprised if AJ fans are mad she's dating Punk, who is a womanizer. 

"HERP DERP HOW CAN SHE DATE HIM.. HES JUST USING HER.. I'D TREAT HER BETTER"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm not really sure how anyone can be surprised that AJ Lee *or anyone else* would use sex as a tool. As a means to get to an end. It's happened since the beginning of time. AJ is a wise girl and I don't have a problem with it. *


you're not sure how anyone can be surprised? this is the forum that once asked, "do you think AJ lee is a virgin?"


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel like me and my neckbeard can live vicariously through Punk now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol as if AJ was anything other than a main event jizz collector. Ol' Cookie Monster's probably turning her face into a plasterer's bucket right now.

She goes down faster than Cristiano Ronaldo in the penalty box.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The "Chick Magnet" Punk is at it again! He just loves to bang the Divas. I give him props because I would do the same thing. Bravo.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

scrilla said:


> you're not sure how anyone can be surprised? this is the forum that once asked, "do you think AJ lee is a virgin?"


WELL IS SHE?!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Buckley said:


> WELL IS SHE?!


Is Colt Cabana ever gonna be something other than CM Punk's Robin to his Batman?

There's your answer. unk2


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm not really sure how anyone can be surprised that AJ Lee *or anyone else* would use sex as a tool. As a means to get to an end. It's happened since the beginning of time. AJ is a wise girl and I don't have a problem with it. *


They are having sex now, but she has been on TV for three years, in the main event for a year and champion for half a year... I really don't get your logic.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This girl will go down as this generation's Sunny. The inevitable break-up will ruin her and the politics will drive her out of the company. Her "passion" for "DIS BUSINESS" will have her scratch and crawl for every crumb of previous WWE fame and she'll give in to the cult of AJ waifu dregs a decade from now to sustain her own false humble ego that she already does on social media.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Biast said:


> They are having sex now, but she has been on TV for three years, in the main event for a year and champion for half a year... I really don't get your logic.


she wouldn't even be in this business if she didn't give Lethal a good blow job and that's a fucking fact, brother.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

As the well-spoken Booker T once accidentally blurted out on Smackdown about AJ, "She's an inhouse rat!".


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> So does this mean she's sleeping her way to the top? Because that's what AJ's fans were saying about the Bellas cause they're dating/engaged to Bryan and Cena. Or does that not apply to their hero?


AJ was already main eventing Raws and won the belt before they were "supposedly dating".


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hardly a surprise, it's been rumoured for weeks.

Then again, the source is Konnan unk2


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> AJ was already main eventing Raws and won the belt before they were "supposedly dating".


Don't be naive. 

CM Punk doesn't simply "break up" with women. He blows the bridge up and once he gets tired of one piece of ass, he moves on to another while trying to sustain the previous bed notch as long as he can get away with it.

He's the guy who suggested putting AJ into the WWE title storyline so he could try working his charm on her. That's what Punk does. It's his nature.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Phew, the rage of the tumblr fangirls is strong. But All the people who say they 'care; you really do or you would not have taken the time to post on the thread.

Usually I'm the one of the ones who dislikes it when it's assumed that just because a girl is getting a push, she must be fucking about. But Aj's reputation is proving me wrong, as for their relationship, good for them. They're two people who seem to get long and like the same things. The road can be a lonely place and they see the same people almost everyday, so they are bound to pick partners out of their co-workers.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i pray that he gets her fired once they break up. she is legit the dirt worst.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> As the well-spoken Booker T once accidentally blurted out on Smackdown about AJ, "She's an inhouse rat!".


I remember him saying that on Smackdown. And shortly after he said it Cole and Matthews would try to shut him down like he wasnt supposed to say that.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

scrilla said:


> i pray that he gets her fired once they break up. she is legit the dirt worst.


"What's BJ Mee doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

TMZ ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BJ Mee :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It would go with her gimmick, certainly :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That was brilliant, Ham.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Tumblr is STRONG in these ones:



> wait
> 
> what
> 
> ...





> and if someone say they are dating,it's just someone,in the day who's aj and punk will be dating international sites (of Pro-Wrestling) will alert us





> aj and punk dating? someone please confirm for me now omfg





> Some Punklee shit ;3





> Everytime I start an non-AJPunk fanfiction, I always write “Phil said” or “April said”, and I don’t even mean to, It’s creepy.


The fuck is worng with these people?! :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"BJ Mee"

:lmao


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> AJ was already main eventing Raws and won the belt before they were "supposedly dating".


 and who was she working closing with when she started main eventing all those RAWs ....I give you a hint he really likes Pepsi and his name suggest that he's fond of a particular sub-genre of rock music. also TATOOS lots and lots and Lots of Tatoos.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol BJ Mee :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> That was brilliant, Ham.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hamada said:


> "What's BJ Mee doing in the Impact Zone?"


"It looks like shes blowing through the Main Event Mafia!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Y'all real late with this. They been together since last year on the low.

Why is everyone praising him but giving women like Layla or Kelly Kelly dirt? Stop it now


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT PUNK.

unk unk2 unk6 unk7


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow I just noticed this thread now, assuming this thread is full of the usual Punk haters and the usual Punk marks. Am I wrong?

Good for Punk that he is dating AJ, im sure they have alot in common. Punk is sort of a geek and so is AJ so thats cool.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Most of you yelling at us to leave their private lives in peace, but all of you are monitoring the thread closely! Fucking hypocrits!

Even Flow busteeeeed! :lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Biast said:


> Tumblr is STRONG in these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some fucking creepy people :lmao.

Jesus christ.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> AJ was already main eventing Raws and won the belt before they were "supposedly dating".


And the Bellas were featured just as heavily back when Nikki wasn't dating Cena and Bryan was just some no name dude struggling to get dark matches on PPVs.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AJ is probably reading this thread lel. the girl is such a fucking mark. i hope she gets a tattoo commemorating the day that the GOAT entered her.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

...if they had babies...would they be called goatses?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...if they had babies...would they be called goatses?


not gonna happen brother. doubt AJ has even had her first period yet.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hamada said:


>


BJ Mee is absolutely brilliant. I'd rep you again if I didn't already one post before that . You're on fire today.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

scrilla said:


> AJ is probably reading this thread lel. the girl is such a fucking mark. i hope she gets a tattoo commemorating the day that the GOAT entered her.


I doubt it. It's more than likely her bed time and I don't think she wants to get grounded getting caught being on the internet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lucky bastard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hamada said:


> "What's BJ Mee doing in the Impact Zone?"












Horrible human beings.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Lucky bastard


you're damn right she is!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Horrible human beings.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

As someone once said "She came, she saw, she blew them all"


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk love life is like the video on VitalyzdTv






Good job pal


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Who cares? If their fucking, their fucking. At least they are getting some ass, which by the look at some of the comments, you guys need to get laid too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hey, when you aren't at the top, you tend to hate the ones that are. When you finally make it to the top, then your attitude will change. I think CM Punk is a douche too, not that I really care, but can you really blame someone for having a big ego when they're at the top of a highly competitive industry?*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> This isn't news. It was obvious that those two have been together for a while now. *Remember when she slipped up on twitter a while back?*


Can't say I do.



LovelyElle890 said:


> Also, there were rumors floating around that he was doing threesomes with her and Lita. I guess he decided to just do the full upgrade to the younger version.


There were no rumours like this whatsoever. And why would there be? That's not a rumour, that's a fanfic.



LovelyElle890 said:


> It's also why she didn't want to be on Total Divas. It's hard to explain why you are jumping in and out of your idol's boyfriend's bed to the cameras.:grande2


She didn't want to be on Total Divas because she's a private person, like much of the roster is. This is hardly groundbreaking stuff. 
This sort of soap opera crap you're imagining is exactly why she keeps her actual business private.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Who cares? If their fucking, their fucking. At least they are getting some ass, which by the look at some of the comments, you guys need to get laid too.


yeah we shouldn't talk about their personal lives. let's just sit around and assign asterisk ratings to a bunch of naked oily dudes pretending to fight instead b/c that's what the dudes who "get ass" are really doing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

scrilla said:


> AJ is probably reading this thread lel. the girl is such a fucking mark. i hope she gets a tattoo commemorating the day that the GOAT entered her.


:lmao


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

The reactions from tumblr fangirls are honestly hilarious. Half of them are writing fan fiction feverishly through their tears, and the other half are having meltdowns on behalf of all the involved parties.

Jesus Christ....


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Hamada said:


> "What's BJ Mee doing in the Impact Zone?"


Now the BJ Penn fans will FINALLY have some competition in who the more delusional BJ fanbase is!



scrilla said:


> AJ is probably reading this thread lel. the girl is such a fucking mark. i hope she gets a tattoo commemorating the day that the GOAT entered her.


But she won't remember the significance of the date is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Punk ever tries to use a Pepsi can as a sex toy.*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *I wonder if Punk ever tries to use a Pepsi can as a sex toy.*


WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *I wonder if Punk ever tries to use a Pepsi can as a sex toy.*


cmon now hes banging the virgin angel, AJ Lee, not Tammy Sytch.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Wrestlemania 30
> 
> AJ Lee vs. Lita in a Punk on A Pole match.


*Genius!* :russo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> cmon now hes banging the virgin angel, AJ Lee, not Tammy Sytch.


*Well it could be Wild Cherry Pepsi*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you couldn't even fit a 5 hour energy in Queen AJ's pussy. she's perfect and innocent.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Damnit Punk is a pimp. Can't even hate on him


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So CM God, the best talent the WWE currently has and the guy who has banged most divas in the locker room has a big head?

I think I would too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> So CM God, the best talent the WWE currently has and the guy who has banged most divas in the locker room has a big head?
> 
> I think I would too.


I think I would too, actually.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lita and AJ pussy


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

There all sleeping together in WWE lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Creme De La Creme said:


> I think I would too, actually.


*Punk having a big head is why AJ is dating him. 



ZIIIIIIING!





... that and Punk's Pepsi can fetish.*


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Lita and AJ pussy


dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> So CM God, the best talent the WWE currently has and the guy who has banged most divas in the locker room has a big head?
> 
> I think I would too.





Creme De La Creme said:


> I think I would too, actually.


I think I would three, actually.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Seriously now, Punk has been in the WWE for 7 years and has only slept with 5 girls. Son I'm dissapointed. :side: I would've been changing them every week or so.

Punk should learn from the GOAT! :batista2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Imagine how bad Lita feels. Your on/off BF for the past few years basically dumps you for a younger model. Edge is with Beth now and Matt has that one woman. Who's Lita to turn to for some sympathy sex? Essa Rios?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kane


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Imagine how bad Lita feels. You're on/off BF for the past few years basically dumps you for a younger model. Edge is with Beth now and Matt has that one woman. Who's Lita to turn to for some sympathy sex? Essa Rios?


shell get somebody, thats what whores do.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ratings for Konnan.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

CM Punk is conceited... In other news, grass is green and water is wet. He calls himself ''the best in the world'' and you think that he is conceited, you don't fucking say genius?!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone suprised?

The guy truly believes he is the best thing to happen to wrestling in years. Either way you can't hate that,because arguably he is.

Also wouldn't be suprised that he rubs guys the wrong way backstage. He isn't a company yes man, but they acknowledge how Fucking good he is.

INB4 AJ haters say AJ got her push because WWE predicted she would be fucking CM Punk :HHH2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This Thread :lol

BJ MEE :ti


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

SLIM SHADY LP™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


drink from the non ho/A.J. Lee grail.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


dont forget its also underaged b8


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad to see he heavily downgraded.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> INB4 AJ haters say AJ got her push because WWE predicted she would be fucking CM Punk :HHH2


Way too late bro, people already flooding in saying AJ got her push because she was fucking Punk or some other wrestler :lol. It's been entertaining to read.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Man I want Scott Steiner to return, and shoot on Punk about how his ego is getting too big, and he needs to pay homage to the REAL BIG BOOTY DADDY. 










:vince2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao holy shit the fanfiction writers are overdosing on pure excitement atm


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Buckley said:


> dont forget its also underaged b8


yes, but i can tap that though. im 20.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Buckley said:


> dont forget its also underaged b8


I don't think 26 is underage lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

that's a lot of pages fast


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

He looks a little like Don Draper and has the same way with women as Don Draper.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Punk is a lucky guy


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk is a pimp


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Punk's legendary run through the women in wrestling continues.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


hahahaha...grape jucie....bahahahahaha


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Punk has the gift of gab. Punk be cutting a mean promo on the ladies.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucky, lucky man.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Horrible human beings.


Adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

y'all believe the hype, cmon son

it's Konnan, he's probably surviving off food stamps

slow wrestling news day


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


>


...Is this photo edited? The fuck does she look like she wiped her face with Popeye's Chicken?


Whoever did that meme could've easily used this photo:









or this:










or this:










Punk makes Missy Hyatt look like Molly Holly.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm shocked that so many of you people actually care...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^

People love to live vicariously through others. Hence the popularity of the facebook. 

Nothing new sadly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Raw2003 said:


> I don't think 26 is underage lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


exactly, though her pedophile-ish look has probably had a few guys come her way...by the way, werent Aj and Lethal engaged at one point?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> ...Is this photo edited? The fuck does she look like she wiped her face with Popeye's Chicken?
> 
> 
> Whoever did that meme could've easily used this photo:
> ...


But Punk didn't fuck every woman pictured. That we know of....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anybody wanna go faster?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

el dandy said:


> Does anybody wanna go faster?


...what do you mean go faster?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

What's interesting to me is how the Diva's always date top guys. You never hear about Yoshi Tatsu dating one of the Bella's do you?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ho


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SOR said:


> What's interesting to me is how the Diva's always date top guys. You never hear about Yoshi Tatsu dating one of the Bella's do you?


Aj was once dating a jobber..I wanna say Layla is dating Barrett(one of the divas is, just cant remember off top of my head)..it's just that, nobody cares if it doesnt involve top stars


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

SOR said:


> What's interesting to me is how the Diva's always date top guys. You never hear about Yoshi Tatsu dating one of the Bella's do you?


AJ's last boyfriend was Trent Barreta. Brie Bella also started dating Bryan when he was a low card guy.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

D.B. Cooper said:


> But it was scripted. It wasn't a shoot. So I don't follow.


It wasn't actually scripted. WWE just did the same thing they did with Punk, "Just go out & talk about it"



superfudge said:


> Also, fair enough if they are. I'm sure he wanted something in return for writing that Total Divas promo for her.


It was actually all her. Punk was trying to find it on twitter after that Raw.



DarkStark said:


> *I'm not really sure how anyone can be surprised that AJ Lee *or anyone else* would use sex as a tool. As a means to get to an end. It's happened since the beginning of time. AJ is a wise girl and I don't have a problem with it. *


Just because they're supposedly dating, doesn't mean that they are using eachother.



scrilla said:


> she wouldn't even be in this business if she didn't give Lethal a good blow job and that's a fucking fact, brother.


Because Jay Lethal has those godly connections in WWE. fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm shocked that so many of you people actually care...


practically everyone here cares, tbh

seeing people that obviously care appear indifferent is pretty funny

I dig gossip, myself. Shit is juicy and I love it :side:


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice, bitch!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> It wasn't actually scripted. WWE just did the same thing they did with Punk, "Just go out & talk about it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't reply to scrilla. He's simply trolling for responses.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hilarious reactions from the AJ fanboys.

White knight, brothers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Randumo24 said:


> It wasn't actually scripted. WWE just did the same thing they did with Punk, "Just go out & talk about it"
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually all her. Punk was trying to find it on twitter after that Raw.


Sigh..You really think that was all her and you really think Punk was so unaware that he had to find it on Twitter of all places when he works for the company and is her 'mentor'? Both promos were scripted and WWE orchestrated. They told both of them what to say but allowed them to put their spin on it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for her. He's been looking the best he has in years, and I don't blame her one bit.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

RoosterSmith said:


> Nothing to do woth anything up top....
> 
> But having a "source" in the WWE or any pro otion makes you kind of a jerk in my opinion.
> 
> ...





Ithil said:


> You are basically saying all news journalism shouldn't exist. That's silly. You don't have to read the news.


No, no, no. That's not what I said. I was very careful in my post and I encourage you to read it again. 

Said Wrestling IS NOT news. therefore, you don't need investigative journalsim on the creative or personal side of things.

And I never said I minded reading this. just bringing up the moral issue.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Hilarious reactions from the AJ fanboys.
> 
> White knight, brothers.


SIT ON MY LAP NOW CAT LADY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Punk and Big E (personal friend of AJ) working together now = sign


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Sigh..You really think that was all her and you really think Punk was so unaware that he had to find it on Twitter of all places when he works for the company and is her 'mentor'? Both promos were scripted and WWE orchestrated. They told both of them what to say but allowed them to put their spin on it.


I'll take Punk's word over yours re: it not being all Punk.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Punk is a man whore.
> 
> Konnan is so funny. He was popular but by far one of the laziest wrestlers ever. Just watch the Nitros. It was atrocious.


I hate it when people use the term manwhore or male stripper because it insinuates that such behaviors are better fit for the feminine sex.

With regards to these findings, it does not surprise me at all. AJ Lee and CM Punk seem to live in a fantasy world and it is only fitting that they are attracted to each other.

It is none of my business and rightfully so, but if I witness people getting pushes because of who they are having relations with, then I get upset.

Mixing the outcomes of the show with the nasty stuff people do backstage should not go hand in hand.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

These 2 people look like they live in the land of Oz. They are weird, bizarre, and come off as disconnected loner types that you would see walking around the park looking for their shopping carts. They're the kind of people who would kick a can down the street and call it moving. I actually wouldn't be surprised if this paring of fruitcake screwballs actually work.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

People who think Punk is a playa for dating female wrestlers are completely misguided, it's like guys thinking it's cool to have sex with pornstars.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

The sexism in this thread is beautiful.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

darksideon said:


> People who think Punk is a playa for dating female wrestlers are completely misguided, it's like guys thinking it's cool to have sex with pornstars.


To me it's just like dating a co-worker at any other job. 

But it just so happens that most of the women in WWE are gorgeous, and Punk looks kind of like a homeless bum. But chicks seem to dig that.

I don't see the comparison to randomly banging porn stars.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

RoosterSmith said:


> No, no, no. That's not what I said. I was very careful in my post and I encourage you to read it again.
> *
> Said Wrestling IS NOT news. therefore, you don't need investigative journalsim on the creative or personal side of things.*
> 
> And I never said I minded reading this. just bringing up the moral issue.



There are news sources for just about every form of entertainment. From movies, to tv shows, to sports, to comics, to even porn. So why shouldn't there be news for pro wrestling? 

That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

celticjobber said:


> There are news sources for just about every form of entertainment. From movies, to tv shows, to sports, to comics, to even porn. So why shouldn't there be news for pro wrestling?
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever.


only talking about having unnamed sources here.

Yes, wrestling has news related to it. But it's not political news, social news or goverment news.

So there is no reason to obtain information that the promoters don't want you to know. 

Watergate was journalism. 

Finding out people think CM Punk is big headed is not journalism. It's gossip.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

RoosterSmith said:


> Finding out people think CM Punk is big headed is not journalism. It's gossip.


I don't consider Konnan a journalist. He's just a former wrestler doing a podcast.

But the fact that he's close friends with people on WWE's roster like Rey Mysterio and R-Truth, makes him seem "legit" as a source in many people's minds.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seems like a lot of wrestlers are hooking up these days, Miz and Maryse, Cena/Bryan and the Bellas, Nattie and Tyson Kidd, one of the Usos and one of the black chicks.. maybe wrestlers are starting to learn that having a girlfriend on the road with you is better than banging random ringrats and risking pregnancy scares and STDs. 

This one with AJ/Punk likely won't last though, CM Punk just comes off as one of those guys who will never settle down. I imagine that he looked at Lita one morning without makeup and realized she's almost 40 and passing her expiration date so to speak, then looked at AJ who is young and nubile & in the prime of her life, realized he could get a lot more mileage out of her. Just an amoral, opportunistic & selfish dude.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

celticjobber said:


> To me it's just like dating a co-worker at any other job.
> 
> But it just so happens that most of the women in WWE are gorgeous, and Punk looks kind of like a homeless bum. But chicks seem to dig that.
> 
> I don't see the comparison to randomly banging porn stars.


Of course he's just dating a co-worker but when people make it seem like he's this stud that every woman wants it's laughable. He's hooking up with female wrestlers that have been passed around by the locker room, that's why i said it's like screwing pornstars because it's so easy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

darksideon said:


> People who think Punk is a playa for dating female wrestlers are completely misguided, it's like guys thinking it's cool to have sex with pornstars.


But he _is_ a playa. unk2


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

It's very wonderful to know that these two are engaging in intercourse together.

It brings me personal satisfaction that these two are hooking up. My Punk/AJ fanfiction will be that much better thanks to these developments. 

In all seriousness, it's a bit strange that this is all such a big deal to people. AJ was definitely channelling various bits of Punk's personality recently.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone calling Punk a 'playa' is either a fat ass nerd with no social life ...or a Teddy Long wannabe.

Not suprising alot of these guys date other wrestlers.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

celticjobber said:


> I don't consider Konnan a journalist. He's just a former wrestler doing a podcast.
> 
> But the fact that he's close friends with people on WWE's roster like Rey Mysterio and R-Truth, makes him seem "legit" as a source in many people's minds.


I understand. I'm not saying he's wrong.

I'm saying it isn't auspicious that he's gossiping about it.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Anyone calling Punk a 'playa' is either a fat ass nerd with no social life ...or a Teddy Long wannabe.


TRUE!

yall sounding like voyeurs who'd watch a couple having sex with binoculars from the next building and shout "HIT THAT"


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

Punk is inarguably a man whore but that's a badge of honor to a lot of guys. I can see why it might rub some the wrong way though. Guys like that might be the man amongst a group of guy friends but they're also among the last types of guys you'd want your own daughter dating one day.

I think Konnan was criticizing Punk's ego. I can't speak to that. I doubt he'd criticize Punk whoring around with so many chicks since K-Dawg did the same thing back in the day. He's told many of those stories on his podcasts. I remember one where he talked about this chick servicing him and his friends in the back of this vehicle in a field or some shit. It was a somewhat crazy and disgusting story. He also talked about banging some stripper chick and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So Cena has a big head? That's what I got from this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


Oh my god!!

This is the best thing I've ever read :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Dat skinny kid from Chicago getting all the women of your fanboy dreams.



DragonSleeper said:


> When you're on the road 300+ days a year it's hard to find other people than your coworkers. And they're the only one that would understand that life. You think a regular girl is gonna date some dude whos away that much? Probably not. I get it.


Pretty much this. Proximity plays a big part in attraction. If you're a half decent dude with some game, you're bound to slip and fall into some Diva pussy tbh.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

SOR said:


> What's interesting to me is how the Diva's always date top guys. You never hear about Yoshi Tatsu dating one of the Bella's do you?


That's happened loads before, Torrie Wilson was with Mitch from the spirit squad (hardly a big name) for ages, Natalya and Tyson has been together for over a decade and he's hardly a big name either. AJ used to date Trent, and he wasn't a big name. Daniel Bryan wasn't a big name when he got together with Brie. Ashley Massaro and Paul London, Naomi and one of the usos, the list goes on.

Saying divas always date top guys is silly, it just gets more attention if he is a top guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


:lmao :lmao

Is that you Matt Hardy?


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> dude you dont want that lita pussy man, that pussys been stretched to kingdom cum. the clits probably been ravaged too. and what about her poor womb, think of all of the prodding and puncturing that that things experienced inside of her. ajs however, is like grape juice. pure flowing and delicious.


You always post the grossest shit. :suarez2
Take your weird stuff on the WoW section, not on wrestling threads.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really thought the title said AJ was dating Konnan. Would've been hilarious.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

darksideon said:


> People who think Punk is a playa for dating female wrestlers are completely misguided, it's like guys thinking it's cool to have sex with pornstars.


There are probably 5+ pornstars id gladly have sex with or exploited by them works both ways :lmao .


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

darksideon said:


> Of course he's just dating a co-worker but when people make it seem like he's this stud that every woman wants it's laughable. He's hooking up with female wrestlers that have been *passed around by the locker room*, that's why i said it's like screwing pornstars because it's so easy.


That's a fairly gross and gender essentialist attitude.

A few men we've discussed on this thread have a list of women wrestlers a mile long to their credit. Would you say a man like that has been passed around the locker room? Would you downgrade his perceived desirability for it?

So, in the exact same situation, why would a woman who dates within the business be up for criticism for it?


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

Does Punk not have any game outside of the ring?


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Asenath said:


> That's a fairly gross and gender essentialist attitude.
> 
> A few men we've discussed on this thread have a list of women wrestlers a mile long to their credit. Would you say a man like that has been passed around the locker room? Would you downgrade his perceived desirability for it?
> 
> So, in the exact same situation, why would a woman who dates within the business be up for criticism for it?


Well since i'm not a woman i can speak to the desirability of a male, but if he hunts for as much pussy as he can just for the hell of it then he's just as big a whore as a woman who'd do the same. The reason why i don't find these list of bedded women impressive is because they were all with someone else before, so it's not like these guys are knocking down drop dead gorgeous virgins.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

darksideon said:


> Well since i'm not a woman i can speak to the desirability of a male, but if he hunts for as much pussy as he can just for the hell of it then he's just as big a whore as a woman who'd do the same. The reason why i don't find these list of bedded women impressive is because they were all with someone else before, so it's not like these guys are knocking down drop dead gorgeous virgins.


What a curious train of thought.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

darksideon said:


> Well since i'm not a woman i can speak to the desirability of a male, but if he hunts for as much pussy as he can just for the hell of it then he's just as big a whore as a woman who'd do the same. The reason why i don't find these list of bedded women impressive is because they were all with someone else before,* so it's not like these guys are knocking down drop dead gorgeous virgins.*


Just because a woman has, in her past, gone to bed with a man (or men), doesn't mean she's going to go to bed with _you_. Or, you know, whoever we're talking about.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

08:30


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I only read a few pages, but I was sure he was with Mickie James as well?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone read the article on wrestlinginc that A.J. was SUPPOSEDLY upset last night because the crowd was chanting "A.J.'s Pregnant"? I didn't hear it but some posters in the comment section claim they were chanting it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh. If it's true that shows how wrong I was about Punk and AJ. I think it might have been my knee jerk response to all the fangirls going ermagherdddd they're dating!! when there hadn't really been evidence to suggest that. Good for them, I guess.

Also breaking news: top star has big head :shocked:

Punk is the rule, not the exception. It's rare to have truly down to earth and humble people in that position to begin with, and Punk's been an asshole even as a midcarder.


austin316 G.O.A.T said:


>


:lmao


Sids_chickenleg said:


> Punk is a man whore.


Going out with someone makes him a whore, why? I mean, he's a promiscuous dude, but this doesn't relate to that


----------



## swagger RULES (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol Punk is dating someone who used to live in a trailer. How low can that man sink?


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> my point is that she claims lita is her "idol" so why would you do that to someone that she has so much "respect" for ?


Cause she loves the D


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

If Punk was a diva, he'd have a worse rep than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

DrHorrible said:


> You always post the grossest shit. :suarez2
> Take your weird stuff on the WoW section, not on wrestling threads.



Keep in mind that he seems to think that wombs are prodded and punctured during intercourse, so he's either Jack the Ripper or a 7 year old.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

swagger RULES said:


> Lol Punk is dating someone who used to live in a trailer. How low can that man sink?


She used to be homeless too. :lol


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

I would shake that mans hand. However, I'd be lying if there wasn't a part of me that felt my hopes and dreams get crushed.
I'm the one you want AJ!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Chick Magnet Punk


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

AJ just wants to get defiled by the same man as her idol Lita. 

Seriously though, how does Punk do it? Do girls find him that attractive?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cardiac Kid said:


> AJ just wants to get defiled by the same man as her idol Lita.
> 
> Seriously though, how does Punk do it? Do girls find him that attractive?


It's probably down to charisma.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Cardiac Kid said:


> AJ just wants to get defiled by the same man as her idol Lita.
> 
> Seriously though, how does Punk do it? Do girls find him that attractive?


Well this time it would seem like a perfect match. Both he and AJ look and dress like they just woke up on the local park bench and are wandering around looking to see which other hobo stole their shopping cart.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

man by the end of his WWE run Punk will have banged Stephanie or Linda.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is still open ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

AJ was with Trent at one point, right?


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

He truly is the best in the world


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

WM XXX AJ Lee vs Lita for the Love of Punk, in the biggest maatch ever seen in a Wrestlemania history

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## RochelleTheKOChamp (Oct 22, 2013)

Just because he said it doesn;t mean it's true. ARent both Punk and AJ with other people?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Chick Magnet Punk


where ? he looks ugly, but those chicks doesnt have big claims. all bitches :


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wonder who snitched to Konnan?

If true Phil & April are probably pist off of this being in public.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zeppex said:


> man by the end of his WWE run Punk will have banged Stephanie or Linda.


Stephanie: :argh:

Linda: :lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, Punk's a slut.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ and CM the New Power Couple


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

DrHorrible said:


> You always post the grossest shit. :suarez2
> Take your weird stuff on the WoW section, not on wrestling threads.


get me back onto the nxt discussion thread and i might do that for ya.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> AJ takes on all cummers.


:lmao:lmao:clap:clap


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao AJ Lee dating a guy that used to sleep with her idol. Awesome.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

not shocking really any man who gains power becomes victim to a change in attitude an thinks hes better than everyone else..ive never seen a case where it was otherwise
as for punk dating aj..honestly i could care less..but i suppose good for them?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't believe this has reached 37 pages.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

ok the only slut here is aj cuz punks a man and he cant be a slut hes a playa so shut up!!!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Sigh..You really think that was all her and you really think Punk was so unaware that he had to find it on Twitter of all places when he works for the company and is her 'mentor'? Both promos were scripted and WWE orchestrated. They told both of them what to say but allowed them to put their spin on it.


Well, AJ said flat out when asked that it was all her. Also, wrestlers are mainly concerned with what they are doing. Most of them don't watch the entire show.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I believe it. This is like a dream come true for some fans who have had this weird fetish of wanting them together for a while now.
> 
> Punk must be able to make chicks get wet with one finger touch or something. How many is that for Punk now in total?


Punk keeps his game tight brother.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Thread of the year. AINERC.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Anyone calling Punk a 'playa' is either a fat ass nerd with no social life ...or a Teddy Long wannabe.


Or they're just joking.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

AJ and Punk together at the airport:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Punk has some skinny legs.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

celticjobber said:


> AJ and Punk together at the airport:


Well, that's some telling body language. See how she's all leaned in, and he's kind of posted up, with his back tilted back away?


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe that's why he wants to retire so early, there's not many left for him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

celticjobber said:


> AJ and Punk together at the airport:


AJ: You can't keep wearing my panty hose without asking.
Punk: But they keep my legs warm.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Punk has some skinny legs.












They aren't skinny.

Anyway, they are relaxed. He's not exercising or really doing any vigorous physical movement.
Nobodies legs are going to look huge all the time unless you're a body builder.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


Can we talk about how these two look like they have more chemistry here?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Can we talk about how these two look like they have more chemistry here?


"Let's fuck" - Cena


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Punk is on a mission! Who,s next like? Kaitlyn? Aksana? Maybe he'll switch it up by going for some spicy latina Roza Mendez or maybe he'll go for some Brown foxy sugar. Sky is the limit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

King Gimp said:


>


The two GOATs.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

celticjobber said:


> AJ and Punk together at the airport:


conversation is probably something like 

- Ben Affleck will be a great Batman
- What about Daredevil's movie ?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> conversation is probably something like
> 
> - Ben Affleck will be a great Batman
> - What about Daredevil's movie ?


Most likely:

"Am I fucking going over?!"


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Some of you act surprised. Do you blame CM Punk for banging most of the divas? If you guys were there, I'm sure you would to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were in that company, I'd be pulling Kelly Kelly's left and right. Just trolling for the peen.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So stalker-like...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

smh done with CM Pedo. should have gotten with a real woman like Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to see him trade up from ****** look a likes


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Amber B said:


> If I were in that company, I'd be pulling Kelly Kelly's left and right. Just trolling for the peen.


The peen.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Good to see him trade up from ****** look a likes


Don't agree about Lita being a ****** look alike but going from one to a child isn't trading up.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> AJ and Punk together at the airport:


Look at them, staring into each others eyes so longingly. Its so beautiful


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

scrilla said:


> smh done with CM Pedo. should have gotten with a real woman like Cena.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> They aren't skinny.
> 
> Anyway, they are relaxed. He's not exercising or really doing any vigorous physical movement.
> Nobodies legs are going to look huge all the time unless you're a body builder.


Are Punk and Cena best mates or something? Seen a few pictures of them together like this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Shit if I was a wrestler in the WWE first Diva i'd go after is Kaitlyn....

Tryna see what dat thang smell like !

:ass


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Best in the World running through the Divas roster like it's got an expiration date.

And who gives a shit about Konnan? His peak outside of Mexico was being a NWO lackey.


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

The Ranbir Kapoor of the wwe


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope Kofi doesn't still have to sit in the front of the bus playing video games while they banging in the back.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Barry Dylan said:


> Best in the World running through the Divas roster like it's got an expiration date.
> 
> And who gives a shit about Konnan? His peak outside of Mexico was being a NWO lackey.


:StephenA2


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Konnan is like, the WOAT wrestler so he has no room to talk about whatever ass Punk is up in.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Konnan is like, the WOAT wrestler so he has no room to talk about whatever ass Punk is up in.


No he isn't. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Barry Dylan said:


> Best in the World running through the Divas roster like it's got an expiration date.


Which other divas has he dated? I only know about Lita 



Barry Dylan said:


> And who gives a shit about Konnan? His peak outside of Mexico was being a NWO lackey.


Konnan was a huge draw in Mexico and even put as the biggest overall draw by Meltzer for several years


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Which other divas has he dated? I only know about Lita
> 
> 
> 
> Konnan was a huge draw in Mexico and even put as the biggest overall draw by Meltzer for several years


Punk has dated Beth Phoenix, Becky Bayless, Allison Danger, Maria, AJ, Lita, Daffney, Traci Brooks.
That is only eight. He has probably had more that aren't documented.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Punk has dated Beth Phoenix, Becky Bayless, Allison Danger, Maria, AJ, Lita, Daffney, Traci Brooks.
> That is only eight. He has probably had more that aren't documented.


Damn, he might not draw dem ratings but he sure draw dem panties :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

... Am I the only one who would mark for a heel Punk/AJ mini little power trip? Hell with all these 'couples' WWE has enjoyed pushing down our throat, we might get a few good mixed tag matches out the deal. Anyways, good for Punk. He's just doing what 99% of the WoW section CLAIMS they would do, only difference is he's actually doing it instead of just wacking off to the fantasy of doing it.

:clap


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Damn, he might not draw dem ratings but he sure draw dem panties :lol


Yup :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

scrilla said:


> smh done with CM Pedo. should have gotten with a real woman like Cena.


Yeah. He should've ended up with a Goldigger instead. 

AJ Lee is 26. Do your research.

Just because a woman LOOKS young doesn't mean she's not legal. smh at you.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


>


This is a photoshop. Look at the size of her hand compared to the size of his forearm. That's not anatomically possible.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

May be true. Then again, AJ is so tiny it's hard to tell


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

''some fans on Twitter have stated that they were blocked by Punk for mentioning Lee to him in messages.''

Punk has a short fuse on Twitter...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ashiagaru said:


> ''some fans on Twitter have stated that they were blocked by Punk for mentioning Lee to him in messages.''
> 
> Punk has a short fuse on Twitter...


Yeah but is his personal life


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Surprised that a Diva getting dicked down by CM Punk still sparks so much discussion.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


>





Asenath said:


> This is a photoshop. Look at the size of her hand compared to the size of his forearm. That's not anatomically possible.


I lol'd


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ashiagaru said:


> ''some fans on Twitter have stated that they were blocked by Punk for mentioning Lee to him in messages.''
> 
> Punk has a short fuse on Twitter...


Punk hasn't been active since October 1st on Twitter. This may be why.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

babies will be smart and beautiful.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ashiagaru said:


> ''some fans on Twitter have stated that they were blocked by Punk for mentioning Lee to him in messages.''
> 
> Punk has a short fuse on Twitter...


He has a short fuse it seems online and offline...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Barry Dylan said:


> His peak *outside of Mexico* was being a NWO lackey.





The Great Gatsby said:


> Which other divas has he dated? I only know about Lita
> 
> 
> 
> Konnan was a huge draw in Mexico and even put as the biggest overall draw by Meltzer for several years


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Shit if I was a wrestler in the WWE first Diva i'd go after is Kaitlyn....


Same here. :lol

& We're still on this situation?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I hope Kofi doesn't still have to sit in the front of the bus playing video games while they banging in the back.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder if the reason Punk has been pushed down the card has to do with him being a child rapist.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> He has a short fuse it seems online and offline...


Bro, are you saying his pipebomb has a short fuse? And he's the best in the world for only a few seconds?



Londrick said:


> I wonder if the reason Punk has been pushed down the card has to do with him being a child rapist.


So all this time the CM stood for Child Molester?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I swear I read it somewhere one time that AJ was married to a guy outside of the business 
Guess not unk2


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Londrick said:


> I wonder if the reason Punk has been pushed down the card has to do with him being a *child rapist.*





BrosOfDestruction said:


> So all this time the CM stood for *Child Molester?*




The fact that you two make jokes about this says a lot about the mindset of some wrestling fans. :no:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not surprised. Gotta admit I'm a bit jealous of Punk, though. He has now dated all of my favorite Divas.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Seven said:


> Surprised that a Diva getting dicked down by CM Punk still sparks so much discussion.


It's mostly because it's AJ. And the fact Punk last well known relationship was with AJ's favorite wrestler Growing up, Lita.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not surprising Punk is banging another diva, all the top guys in WWE usually bang diva's left and right. If I'm correct, that is what led to Rock's divorce as he was banging a few back in his heyday with the rumors saying it was Trish Stratus and Stacy Kiebler.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

jaymo123 said:


> Not surprising Punk is banging another diva, all the top guys in WWE usually bang diva's left and right. If I'm correct, that is what led to Rock's divorce as he was banging a few back in his heyday with the rumors saying it was Trish Stratus and Stacy Kiebler.


I don't think the Rock got divorced until after he had left WWE for a couple of years. I've never heard any rumors of him and Stacy or Trish either.

Trish has been with Ron, the guy she ended up marrying since 1992. Though former WWE announcer Kevin Kelly claims she screwed Vince McMahon to get her big push.

And the only wrestlers I know of who Stacy Keibler dated were David Flair and Andrew "Test" Martin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ivory once said Rock made a pass at her but she declined because she was with someone at the time. She said she regretted it though it was hard to tell if she was joking about the regret part or not lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That's some great stalker's pic...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Londrick said:


> I wonder if the reason Punk has been pushed down the card has to do with him being a child rapist.


Yeah because they changed the age of consent to 26.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> That's some great stalker's pic...


Who's the last guy with them? Besides Paul heyman.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> Who's the last guy with them? Besides Paul heyman.


Curtis Axel


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is Axel with them for?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> The fuck is Axel with them for?


How you know it's axel?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

CM Punk is a talentless midget who looks like a the garbage man from 8am monday morning. His stuttering mic work makes it worse. That's one thing, but to suck like that _snd_ have an ego... annoying.

The only people who like CM Punk are 16-19 year old loners. All 200 of 'em. Fact.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

roadkill_ said:


> CM Punk is a talentless midget who looks like a the garbage man from 8am monday morning. His stuttering mic work makes it worse. That's one thing, but to suck like that _snd_ have an ego... annoying.
> 
> The only people who like CM Punk are 16-19 year old loners. All 200 of 'em. Fact.


That must be why so many legends and past wrestlers praise the guy for his work in the ring or on the mic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> CM Punk is a talentless midget who looks like a the garbage man from 8am monday morning. His stuttering mic work makes it worse. That's one thing, but to suck like that _snd_ have an ego... annoying.
> 
> The only people who like CM Punk are 16-19 year old loners. All 200 of 'em. Fact.


Roadkill finally got humbled.

:ti


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> CM Punk is a talentless midget who looks like a the garbage man from 8am monday morning. His stuttering mic work makes it worse. That's one thing, but to suck like that _snd_ have an ego... annoying.
> 
> The only people who like CM Punk are 16-19 year old loners. All 200 of 'em. Fact.


Thought you were being sarcastic, then I looked at your sig.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> How you know it's axel?


Because we have eyes?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> The fuck is Axel with them for?


Maybe learning to cut promo


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This isn't really newsworthy anymore


----------

